# J7322 2017 reimbursement



## sarthur (Feb 3, 2017)

The new 2017 code J7322 for Hyaluronan or derivative, hymovis, for intraarticular injection, 1mg is not listed on the 2017 first quarter ASP file from CMS and does not pull up on the ASP fee schedule with Florida Medicare (First Coast Service Options). Just wondering if anyone has started using this drug for knee injections (20610) performed in the office and has actually been reimbursed. We are of course being told all sorts of things by the drug company rep but wanted to do our due diligence with research on reimbursement before going down this road. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## doctorgq (Apr 6, 2017)

*Hymovis*

It's the same in South Carolina.  No data as of yet.

Brian Quattlebaum, DC, CPCO, CPB, CPMA, CCPC, CEMC


----------

